# LEEDS | Altus House | 114m | 38 fl | T/O



## Lovin' Leeds (Mar 27, 2013)

Just wondering... could someone update the original post in this thread? It says Nick Brown is the architect - which was correct for the first scheme submitted. But he's got nothing to do with the scheme that was eventually built. Might just make things clearer for people who don't read the full thread!


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 28

_DSC4420 by Bob Peters, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/25

Leeds at Sunset by George Stamets, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 5:*
_DSC4907 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Altus and White Rose View looking sharp. by Reece Callum Hutton, on Flickr


Tall and slender. by Reece Callum Hutton, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 7:*

__
https://flic.kr/p/2kXTh1V


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 1:*

Leeds' best looking building. Arguably an iconic masterpiece on the Leeds skyline. by Reece Callum Hutton, on Flickr


Altus is complete on exterior now, it looks fantastic. Very impressed. by Reece Callum Hutton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/3

_D3S3904 by Bob Peters, on Flickr

6/4

_D3S3930-3 by Bob Peters, on Flickr

_DSC8505-3 by Bob Peters, on Flickr

6/12

_D3S4482 by Bob Peters, on Flickr

6/14

_D3S4533 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 5:*

Manhattan. by Reece Callum Hutton, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 22:*

_DSC6198 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* “Northern Europe’s tallest” student accommodation building reaches completion in Leeds *
Aug 19, 2021
Bdaily _Excerpt_

A new student accommodation building said to be the tallest in Northern Europe has been completed in Leeds.

Olympian Homes development Altus House has reached completion on Tower House Street in the city centre.

Comprising 37 storeys, the 23,662 sq m development stands at 116m tall and includes 752 student rooms.

Funded and operated by iQ Student Accommodation, the net zero carbon scheme is expected to welcome its first residents next month.

James Lindridge, development director for Olympian Homes, commented: “We are committed to delivering high quality developments and delivering our first building that’s Net Zero Carbon Build alongside RG Construction is a great achievement, and one we are committed to replicate.

The scheme will help to meet the considerable demand for student housing in Leeds and we hope will set a quality benchmark for student accommodation in the area.“

More : “Northern Europe’s tallest” student accommodation building reaches completion in Leeds


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/7

_DSC6421 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/15




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438193955238252549
9/16











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438375784855519240


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/18


















Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Inside the luxury rooms for rent in Leeds skyscraper which is now Yorkshire's tallest building *
LeedsLive _Excerpt_
Sep 2, 2021

Bridgewater Place's title as Yorkshire's tallest building has been snatched by a giant new skyscraper that soars over Leeds.

The 114 metre tall Altus House has shot up in recent years, with developers creating an impressive 37-storey tower block with views for miles around.

It has taken more than two years to build, but the very first residents will soon be moving in - and there are a handful of rooms left for those who want to join them.

Built exclusively for students, practically all of the 752 bedrooms and studio flats have now been taken by youngsters studying at one of Leeds' four universities.

However, there are a few private studios still available for students who want a taste of the high life.

More : The luxury rooms for rent in stunning brand new Leeds skyscraper


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/19











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439674052864618497


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/22

_DSC6680 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/23











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440919062025023489 










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440916079182860291


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/29

_DSC7400 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/1










Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/13










Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/6

_D3S9279 by Bob Peters, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/7










Source : Twitter @ BobPetUK


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/19



















Source : Twitter @ Yorkshire_Pics


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 19:*

Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, on Flickr


Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, on Flickr


Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, on Flickr


Leeds Skyline by George Stamets, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 21:*

Leeds Skyline in the dazzling winter sun. by Reece Callum Hutton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Leeds 10 year challenge - how the city has changed since 2010


From no Trinity Leeds to the old train station, how well do you remember what Leeds looked like a decade ago?




www.leeds-live.co.uk


----------

